# my mice



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

my 2 girls moon http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure013.jpg annabeth http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure018.jpg and my male ezra http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj5 ... ure023.jpg


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lillyin said:


> my 2 girls moon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, if you type








at the end, you will see the actual picture. Lovely guys!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

lol ya i was wondering how you do that lol :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

no problem


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Ezra is gorgeous!!


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## clair (Jan 21, 2012)

I love your mice they are so pretty.


----------

